# Poodle Clips



## Salukie

I had nothing to do today so I doodled some poodle haircuts...

Which ones are your favourites?
Which ones would you not let your poodle be cought dead in?

LOL!!! :fish:


----------



## Salukie

1. The Puppy Clip
2. The European Puppy
3. The Scandinavian Puppy Lion


----------



## Salukie

1. The Continental or Lion Clip
2. The Historically Correct Continental (Hip Rosettes are optional)
3. The Modified Continental with blended jacket
4. Modified Continental with tied topknot


----------



## Salukie

1. The English Saddle Clip
2. The Modified English Saddle
3. The German Saddle (tail pompon is optional)


----------



## Salukie

1. The German
2. The German (variation: unclipped feet, mustache)
3. The Teddy Bear or Panda (tail pompon is optional)
4. The Schnauzer Teddy (I've seen a poodle in this once... Weird!!)
5. The Bedlington (This one is crazy!!) LOL!!


----------



## Salukie

1. The Dutch
2. The Bolero Dutch
3. The Saddle Dutch


----------



## Salukie

1. The Naked or Kennel Clip (ear fringe is optional)
2. The Miami
3. The Mod Fox
4. The Model or Mouton


----------



## Salukie

1. The Sporting or Retriever Clip
2. The Modified Lamb (ear tassle is optional, unclipped feet, shorter overall)
3. The Lamb
4. The Desi


----------



## Salukie

1. The Portuguese Lion
2. The Leg Warmer (LOL!!!!!)
3. The Modern (Popular show clip in Europe)


----------



## Salukie

1. The Swirl (swirl can also go in the other direction)
2. The Swirled Jacket
3. The Complicated Swirl

Flyingduster, I DARE you to put Paris in a Complicated Swirl. I would love to see that!!! Please, please, please?!


----------



## flyingduster

omg, the complicated swirl idea looks awesome!!! hehehehehe. Perhaps one day!! Not sure about the swirl on the chest though, Paris has NO natural chest, it's totally built up of hair, so if I cut into it it will literally be in a straight line up from the front of her leg and look really odd! lol. The swirl in the english saddle style leg is cool though, plus with the swirl on the back comign down from the neck.... hmmmm


----------



## Salukie

Go for it, FlyingDuster. You know you want to!!

I can't wait for Dana to grow up and get her adult coat in so she can have an adult haircut...

I like anything with a jacket... although I'm not sure if i'll be able to maintain it... lots of brushing, i guess...

As long as she doesn't have to be shaved naked... but as I'm saying that, Dana hasn't gone through her coat change yet. I hear some poodles turn into Matzilla!!!

This will be my first time having a poodle that is blowing her coat. I can't wait!!! I wonder how old she'll be when the adult hair comes in.

Anyway... I'm rambling on...

LOL!! :rofl:


----------



## BFF

I'm waiting to see what Zulee's adult coat turns out to be. It can take up to 2 years to clear. I think a standards coat usually takes 3-6 months to change....or so I have read. 

FlyingDuster....I do think you should try the swirl pattern. Talk about a conversion starter. It looks like fractal dog! I don't think it would look right on any poodle to have a swirl on the chest. I bet you can set the pattern super quick and be all the rave. Think about all the new customers you would get!

I know I would be impressed.


----------



## *tina*

My husband and I were discussing different clips after he gets his adult coat in, I LOVE that complicated swirl. And here I thought I wanted an easy to maintain pet clip :lol:


----------



## flyingduster

lol, the other thing that would go down well in NZ is that the swirls are also a 'koru' pattern which is very 'New Zealand', so I can see it going down well here too....

Ohhh, stop tempting me! Ok, well for starters she needs to grow out her current 'desi' trim, as the band she has right now would ruin it, and by the time it's mostly grown out I'll be doing my poodle grooming exam stuff, so I DON'T want to attempt something that different for an exam! But perhaps after then... Which might mean it won't happen until next year by the time she's got the right growth to pull it off! But yes, I think I might just give it a go one day... heh


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I think I'll be putting my dog into my own clip.. He'll have a tied, huge topknot, shaved ears (only bottom half so top half will blend into topknot), maybe a shaved neck, jacket that blends into the.. bum. I kind of want to do a teardop looking shape on the front legs with it being round at the feet, the same will be done on the back legs but the hips will be the short length of the bum and it'll flare out around his hocks/ankles on his back feet, there'll be no definite line, just blending.

... if that makes sense. >_>


----------



## flyingduster

lol fluffyspoos, you need to draw a picture for us! heh. I think I sorta know what you mean, but the shaved neck throws me off a bit. lol! Oh you will love experimenting when you have him!!!


----------



## cowpony

I think one of you guys from Canada needs to do a patriotic clip. (Arreau, since your poodles are the national color, LOL?) Clip the rosettes into a maple leaf shape, and the saddle like a large maple leaf draped over the back.


----------



## Michelle

I really like the german one with the mustache. I cant see Atticus with a fully shaven face, his fuzzy puppy face is too cute to shave it all off! lol. Would a toy look good with shaven ears? I cant picture it...But I'm going to be keeping him in a teddy bear trim until his adult coat comes in.


----------



## Winnow

cowpony said:


> I think one of you guys from Canada needs to do a patriotic clip. (Arreau, since your poodles are the national color, LOL?) Clip the rosettes into a maple leaf shape, and the saddle like a large maple leaf draped over the back.


like this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6B1kSDzmyM


----------



## Fluffyspoos

flyingduster said:


> lol fluffyspoos, you need to draw a picture for us! heh. I think I sorta know what you mean, but the shaved neck throws me off a bit. lol! Oh you will love experimenting when you have him!!!


All my animals always wear their identification, even my indoor cat, so my poodle will always be wearing his collar with his tags too (he'll be chipped as well, and I may even tattoo.) So he's going to have to have his neck shaved else I'll be brushing that hair like a fool :doh: and it'll probably be more comfortable. I may just shave a collar sized section around his neck though.. would that look weird if his topknot and jacket is longer?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Or you can just look at this video to see what I'm talking about
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjhM0su9TaM

My whole clip idea is based around this gorgeous animal, though my boy will likely be black, have shorter length on the ears, and more hair on the bottom half of his legs.


----------



## flyingduster

I think toy poodles can look cute with shaved ears ONLY if they have good ears.... I think Atticus might look a bit odd cos his' ears already are prone to flipping up anyway, with no hair on them they'll do it more and might look odd! BUT, they could look adorable too, you wont' know until you try!!!!

and fluffy, that dog doesn't have a shaved neck, it is indented a bit from the collar, but Paris' neck does that too when she's wearing a collar. lol! It's a gorgeous clip though, I do love the general lamb/modern look with a big topknot! Paris' is slooowly growing her topknot out now... But I think it'd look odd with a big top knot, a jacket, and shaved neck.... My cats wear their collars all the time, but my dogs don't. I throw a collar on when we're going for a walk, but if we're just going to the car to go to work or whatever I don't.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Hm.. what if I didn't shave it, but just kinda blended that area short with scissors?


----------



## flyingduster

you certainly don't need a big crest, but personally I can't see it being shaved looking good unless your'e going for something super shaved like a dutch or something that has a shaved neck! heh. Definitely can still be scissored and kept shorter, but don't know how short would balance the trim too. You will just have to play about and see won't you!!! You might like the neck hair and not worry about a collar 24/7 anyway! hehehe


----------



## Jos

Paris looked gorgeous in the Desi - the band went into a little peak - very nice!


----------



## flyingduster

Jos said:


> Paris looked gorgeous in the Desi - the band went into a little peak - very nice!


hehe, she's still in the desi, I re-shaved it a few weeks ago, but it's growing back out for my workshop in april now


----------



## Olie

Salukie said:


> 1. The German
> 2. The German (variation: unclipped feet, mustache)
> 3. The Teddy Bear or Panda (tail pompon is optional)
> 4. The Schnauzer Teddy (I've seen a poodle in this once... Weird!!)
> 5. The Bedlington (This one is crazy!!) LOL!!


My least favorites are all on here......pretty muchhwell:


----------



## Olie

Fluffyspoos said:


> Or you can just look at this video to see what I'm talking about
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjhM0su9TaM
> 
> My whole clip idea is based around this gorgeous animal, though my boy will likely be black, have shorter length on the ears, and more hair on the bottom half of his legs.


I love this dog! I have seen him before (maybe you posted it once before) I love those ears too and I can SO see Olie like this the way his ears and TK are. How long before you get your Spoo?? 

I cannot wait for you and wishpoo to get your spoos! (the only ones I know of in a long wait) -


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Olie said:


> I love this dog! I have seen him before (maybe you posted it once before) I love those ears too and I can SO see Olie like this the way his ears and TK are. How long before you get your Spoo??


Yes, it was me, I would share this video with the world over and over if I could. 

It was schedule for this summer, but my breeder was thinking she may skip another year. :doh: So I may just look for someone else. =_=


----------



## Mister

WOW Salukie!!! Thanks SOOOOO much for sharing all those different AWESOME clips with us!!! 

Im in love with the Miami  I love pom poms and a short body but still need the tk and ears.


----------



## Savannah

Fluffyspoos said:


> Or you can just look at this video to see what I'm talking about
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjhM0su9TaM
> 
> My whole clip idea is based around this gorgeous animal, though my boy will likely be black, have shorter length on the ears, and more hair on the bottom half of his legs.


That is a nice clip! I think shaving the neck would look odd. I use a rolled leather collar on Flash when his hair is longer. It doesn't matt the hair at all, even though his regular flat collar causes all kinds of issues.

Flash's next clip (which we're still growing out for) will involve big fluffy feet tapering up to his hips and elbows, relatively short body, smallish topknot, clean face, and shaved ears. With a huge poofy tail of course! I'm very excited about it, I've never shaved Flash's ears before.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

great job! my boy usually ends up in the The Sporting or Retriever Clip

but for the drawings, my favorite is The Complicated Swirl
I'm sure it would look neato on a dog!


----------



## WonderPup

I want to see a front view of that complicated swirl, I just cannot imagine how you would clip that in and have it look good on a real dog, but I LOVE the idea of the other two swirls.


----------



## Alaric

I love the Schnauzer Teddy and the German with unshaved feet. Thanks for sharing these. Seeing all the trim options was very educational. I very often hear people mention clips like the German, but there are few websites or books that show anything other than the puppy, kennel, sporting and show clips.


----------



## msminnamouse

I've seen the Bedlington on a mini gray poodle. It looks really nice on him but I don't think it would look so nice on a standard. I'll try to get a pic Wednesday.

The complicated swirl looks sooo nice. I'd attempt that on Ginger, but I never let her get fluffy enough since she gets so warm so easily, I keep her short.

My favorite is the Miami clip. It's so elegant and easy to maintain and keeps Ginger cool. I prefer her body to be clipped with a 5f in the winter and a 7f in the summer.

My least favorites are the schnauzer clips. I mean, they look great on schnauzers but why would you want that on a poodle?? If I have a poodle, I want it to look like one!

The ones you refer to as Mod Fox and Mutton, I thought were the teddy bear clips?


----------



## Feathersprings

Great drawings! Hoolie will probably be kept in a Puppy , Lamb or Sporting clip. Would never put him in a kennel clip, Miami, Leg warmer or Portugese Lion, Could never manage to get him into one of the swirls LOL! But very pretty.....


----------



## Salukie

Hahaha! I did these eons ago!! LOL! 

Looking at them now, I see that some of my drawings suck pretty bad... the continental for example. LOL! :alberteinstein:


----------



## Jessie's Mom

Winnow said:


> like this one? YouTube - Canada Dog Jecht His new Hair Cut


wow - lol - that was great, winnow - now let's see if someone can do a US Flag? i'm sure somewhere some did it already...


----------



## petitpie

Great illustrations of all the clips!


----------



## sungod21

I love the lamb cut.


----------

